# I am starting to think Brandon Roy will be top 3



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I think Thomas, Aldridge and Gay are overrated.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Brandon Roy is the most overrated player in this draft.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> I think Thomas, Aldridge and Gay are overrated.


I have a feeling everyone else will think you're nuts.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is not better than the 3 players you mentioned Mr Ballscientist


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> He is not better than the 3 players you mentioned Mr Ballscientist


The measurement is not who is a better player, it is who fits in the NBA better. In other words, who can play in the restricted area and who will have the foul trouble in that area.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope to God he goes top three, that means Portland will get a better player


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I hope to God he goes top three, that means Portland will get a better player


Damn streight, only me for the Wolves.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> In other words, who can play in the restricted area and who will have the foul trouble in that area.


:laugh:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Ballscientist said:


> I think Thomas, Aldridge and Gay are overrated.


I agree with Ballscientist.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Gay is certainly over-rated. All the tools, never put it all together. Potential is great coming out of HS or after one year in college. After that you better have done something w/ it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

SeaNet said:


> Gay is certainly over-rated. All the tools, never put it all together. Potential is great coming out of HS or after one year in college. After that you better have done something w/ it.


Your acting like he did nothing in college...

Did he live up to his potential? No. But that doesn't mean that he wasn't one of the best players on one of the best teams in the nation.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Rudy Gay as a sophomore on a loaded UCONN team: PPG 15.2 APG 2.1 RPG 6.4

Brandon Roy as a sophomore on an average Washington team: PPG: 12.9 APG: 3.3 RPG: 5.3


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

bruno34115 said:


> Rudy Gay as a sophomore on a loaded UCONN team: PPG 15.2 APG 2.1 RPG 6.4
> 
> Brandon Roy as a sophomore on an average Washington team: PPG: 12.9 APG: 3.3 RPG: 5.3


Perspective....most people hate it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I disagree and here's why.

I love Roy (really do), but unless Boston or ATL select him, I think he's going No. 8 to Houston. Most of the other teams ahead of him, don't need SG's. 

Brandon is not a combo guard. He's a straight up SG with a little more rounded game. If I had to compare him to someone, I guess the player I think of most, when watching him is well, I don't have a comparison.

His BBall IQ is off the charts. He'll fit in nicely in Houston.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

HKF said:


> Well I disagree and here's why.
> 
> I love Roy (really do), but unless Boston or ATL select him, I think he's going No. 8 to Houston. Most of the other teams ahead of him, don't need SG's.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping you're right.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> If I had to compare him to someone, I guess the player I think of most, when watching him is well, I don't have a comparison.


Bob Sura?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RebelSun said:


> Bob Sura?


No. Much more talented.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

I don't see him going Top 3 . . . He's a fine player, and does a bit of everything but he can't go over the three guys that were mentioned. Though I think Thomas isn't going to be as good as everyone makes him out to potentially be (he's certainly not a PF IMHO) I know that there are some small PFs out there, but are you telling me that Thomas is going to be able to guard guys like Brand, Boozer, Howard, Al Jefferson, and some of the other good 4s? I don't like him as an impact player right now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

BULLS23 said:


> I don't see him going Top 3 . . . He's a fine player, and does a bit of everything but he can't go over the three guys that were mentioned. Though I think Thomas isn't going to be as good as everyone makes him out to potentially be (he's certainly not a PF IMHO) I know that there are some small PFs out there, but are you telling me that Thomas is going to be able to guard guys like Brand, Boozer, Howard, Al Jefferson, and some of the other good 4s? I don't like him as an impact player right now.


Thomas, Gay and Aldridge are not going to stop any PF and C in the NBA.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Your acting like he did nothing in college...
> 
> Did he live up to his potential? No. But that doesn't mean that he wasn't one of the best players on one of the best teams in the nation.


I'm acting like he never became an assertive dominant player in college (which is true, btw/), and the longer you stay in college the more important that becomes in evaluating what kind of success you are going to have in the NBA.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It makes sense if you think Roy are better fit into today's NBA teams.

I would take young Juwan Howard over this year's PF.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Thomas, Gay and Aldridge are not going to stop any PF and C in the NBA.



Gay is a SF.


It boggles my mind by some of the comments people are saying for Gay since midseason (one reason I started this club). I hope some of you just didn't watch one game, or hear what others say and used it as your opinion? I mean, his game translates to the NBA more than it does college and he still got 15/6? Hasn't recent history said, most of the guys who scored a lot or "dominated" in college hadn't done much in the NBA? I feel like in a few yrs people are gonna wonder why he wasn't in the conversation more for #1. 

Small part of me was hoping that deal with Chicago could come true for Marion (as much as I love the Matrix) and we got the 2nd pick. It would be something, to see Rudy in Phx.


----------



## r1terrell23 (Feb 11, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> Bob Sura?


I compare Roy to a shorter Jalen Rose. He has a pretty good mid range game and has a knack for getting to and finishing at the hoop. He is well rounded as he can pass, rebound, shoot, and defend well.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO, Roy is a serious lock at top 4. If Bulls don't pick him, Blazers will pick him.

Then trade other players.

1 and 3 are locks.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Who are locks?

1. Morrison

2. Roy 

3. Gay


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well I disagree and here's why.
> 
> I love Roy (really do), but unless Boston or ATL select him, I think he's going No. 8 to Houston. Most of the other teams ahead of him, don't need SG's.
> 
> ...


I think Charlotte is a team that can definitely use a shooting guard. They have Gerald Wallace at the small forward position, and while some think he can play shooting guard, I don't think he has the range on his shot to pull it off nor the handles. I think Gerald is one of those guys who is strictly a small forward. Raymond Felton and Brandon Roy would be an excellent young back court, and if you combined them with Emeka Okafor, Gerald Wallace, and Sean May, I think the only the Charlotte will have to wait on is the natural learning curve for these young guys.

With that said though, I don't necessarily consider Roy a top 3 player in the draft. If Charlotte takes him, they will be taking him based on need and likely not drafting the best player available. Count me as one that believes you should take the best player available. With everything I said above, if this were me, I'd go with Rudy Gay and let things settle out down the road. IMO, you have to take a chance on getting the guy who will be a better long term player.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

If he would only slip to #10. I would be in dreamland.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> Well I disagree and here's why.
> 
> I love Roy (really do), but unless Boston or ATL select him, I think he's going No. 8 to Houston. Most of the other teams ahead of him, don't need SG's.
> 
> ...


Manu Ginobili. Ginobili is herky-jerky while Roy is smooth, but both are crafty slashers and defenders with great anticipation for the steal. They can handle, finish very well, and shoot the ball slightly above average. So it's not the way that Roy moves with the ball that reminds me of Giniboli, but it's everything else.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

> Well I disagree and here's why.
> 
> I love Roy (really do), but unless Boston or ATL select him, I think he's going No. 8 to Houston. Most of the other teams ahead of him, don't need SG's.
> 
> ...


Personally, I don't know if Houston would pick Roy over a guy like Shelden Williams. Lets be honest with ourselves, Stro' ain't getting any better and Juwan and Dikembe aren't getting any younger. Yao Ming needs some _serious_ help in the frontcourt, a lot more than Tracy McGrady does in the backcourt. I think the Rockets are going to look to try and deal Stro' to a team (somehow.. Isiah Thomas), and I wouldn't doubt for a second that the Knicks would hesistate to deal a guy like Quentin Richardson for him (although im not quite sure whats going on in NYC.. no one does..).

I think the Rockets should continue to develop Luther Head (especially)and keep Keith Bogans in the rotation (and dont forget to pray that Tracy McGrady's back is held together with something better the scotchtape that held Grant Hill's ankles and abdomen together).


----------



## untamed guerilla (May 28, 2003)

ok roy is a good player, he's a senior, but let's look at it, he never took washington anywhere, which tells me he's not asertive, he's not a great athlete but good, he's a good shooter but is he a great shooter, he's a good defender but not great, that's what i hear about roy, also what i hear is that he's the most nba ready player in this draft but does that make u a good nba player worth drafting over guys like rudy gay, tyrus thomas, and lamacus aldrige, well maybe aldrige, but lets put it in the mind of this would anybody take okafor over howard, no why, becuz in 2004 okafor had a better season 15 and 10, which is good, and i think imo that's what u get from okafor, 10 boards and no more than 18 will he ever average in a season a solid player, now with howard u have a monster not as good or "nba ready" than okafor was, but definately a better player as time goes by, same thing comes to my mind about roy, yea he might be better right now, but which one of these teams is gonna contend for a title next year, these teams are 3-4 years away from contention barring they sign a marquee free agent in '07, so if a team takes roy over a gay or a thomas they might end up regretting it, he might be better in 06-07, but is he gonna be better in 09-10 which is when it may end up counting


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Brandon is not a combo guard. He's a straight up SG with a little more rounded game. If I had to compare him to someone, I guess the player I think of most, when watching him is well, I don't have a comparison.


Here's one, 

Pete Myers!!

:bsmile:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

untamed guerilla said:


> ok roy is a good player, he's a senior, but let's look at it, he never took washington anywhere, which tells me he's not asertive, he's not a great athlete but good, he's a good shooter but is he a great shooter, he's a good defender but not great, that's what i hear about roy, also what i hear is that he's the most nba ready player in this draft but does that make u a good nba player worth drafting over guys like rudy gay, tyrus thomas, and lamacus aldrige, well maybe aldrige, but lets put it in the mind of this would anybody take okafor over howard, no why, becuz in 2004 okafor had a better season 15 and 10, which is good, and i think imo that's what u get from okafor, 10 boards and no more than 18 will he ever average in a season a solid player, now with howard u have a monster not as good or "nba ready" than okafor was, but definately a better player as time goes by, same thing comes to my mind about roy, yea he might be better right now, but which one of these teams is gonna contend for a title next year, these teams are 3-4 years away from contention barring they sign a marquee free agent in '07, so if a team takes roy over a gay or a thomas they might end up regretting it, he might be better in 06-07, but is he gonna be better in 09-10 which is when it may end up counting


It sounds like you didn't watch any games of Roy or Washington. Unless you actually did, maybe you should leave the evaluation up to those who are a little more informed. There's more to scouting than box scores and hearsay.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

HB said:


> He is not better than the 3 players you mentioned Mr Ballscientist


When I post this thread, it looks bad.

Now it looks ok.


----------

